# neon ...hunchback help I think!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So I got some neons and all are going hunchback .... so I did a google and from what I have read ............this is very bad ........and can contaminate my tank .

At first when I got them I didnt think anything of it ,I just thaught I had a disabled fish!
Now I have noticed all neons are getting the raised back and white belly .
In 3 weeks I watch 1 neon go from normal to hunchback and this is what got me thinking something was wrong .

should I worry about my whole tank ?
as there is no cure and this is bad should I take them and ........ you know ..........
Im doing a waterchange tonight so this would be best now while julie is sleeping
about 25 to 30 alltogether


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

TB? is that what you think?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

that would mean we have TB OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It may either be piscine tuberculosis or Neon Tetra Disease (NTD). For TB, there are treatments available, but they are expensive, so it's up to you to decide what you want to do. For NTD, there is currently no treatment, so euthanization may have to be looked at. 

I would continue to monitor all your fish for any signs of disease and quarantine/euthanize those that show symptoms.

You shouldn't worry too much about having cross-species TB infection (i.e. from your fish to humans), as long as you take the proper precautions (washing hands after putting them into the tank, ensuring you have no open wounds on your hands, etc).


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you very much!!!
The ones that I had were fine and growing nicely ,but once I introduced the others they all have their top part growing and their underbelly going white and now I see only 15 that I caught I had almost 26 for sure ...
so all are out and I am not given much of a choice now!
can you see me running to the DR tomorrow for a TB test lol 
Now I will waterchange and then feed the tank!
thanks very much
so how do I do this ? omg I feel awefull........which is the best way?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

like this????








one guppy is this way and none of the other have changed. I figured mine to be just a deformity.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't fret too much about fish TB affecting you unless the aquarium is overloaded/packed w/fish showing these signs. I mean stocked well beyond the norms of typical fishkeeping for a hobbiest and skanky water and positive test for TB. 

With the described conditions, putting your hands in there w/gaping, unhealed wounds will result in a nasty, persistent infection. Respiratory TB will come from constantly inhaling mists of contaminated aquarium water and a compromised immune system.

If you properly maintain and stock the aquarium and it's just one or two affected fish, you, as a human, will be fine.

Always wash after having your hands in the water


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ues like that!!!!
I would have thaught it was a deformity had they were loke that at birth?
but they are all changing right b4 my eyes....
and I did see somewhere or someone told me guppys get it too cant remember tho ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are their bellies normal or sunken?

You can also have parasitic worms that can cause growth deformities (due to living right under the spinal column). 

If you have prazi I'd treat with it in case. But the damage is already done, and they probably won't heal back to normal. Best to try to keep it to those fish though and not have it spread, whatever it is.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Hopefully mine is a deformity. It was like that when I got it and none of the others have changed.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hers a pic of neon tetra disease.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

good Idea ... I should have thaught about treating the tank with praszi anyway!!!
they are out and handed to hubby .... and I dont want to know!!!!


----------

